# Cycling a 2.5 gal?



## sekaeo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys!

So I've read about cycling, but I also heard that cycling a 2.5gal or smaller tank is very difficult. 

How would I go about cycling a 2.5 gal (it is a mini bow)? Or is it possible? I'd like to do the fishless cycle if it is possible, maybe with a shrimp in some pantyhose?


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering this too as I also seem to have a 2.5 gallon tank. Have not introduced the fish yet.
Why is it difficult?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The nitrogen cycle is important, however, due to the size of the tanks less than 5gal...the water changes to maintain water quality are the same in both cycled and uncycled filtered tanks less than 5gal in my experience/opinion.....

You can safely cycle a filtered 2.5gal tank with the Betta provided that you make the needed twice weekly 50% water changes to maintain water quality...once the nitrogen cycle has established (4-8weeks) twice weekly water changes are still needed due to the volume of water you are dealing with, however, once the nitrogen cycle has established...it will give you a bit of wiggle room so to speak when life happens...in that if you miss one of those twice weekly water changes- water should be fine until you make the next scheduled water change that week.....once cycled.....make sense......

Its not that the tank will not cycle...but that there is not enough surface area to maintain a large enough colony of beneficial bacteria to support the water quality for much longer than 6-7 days and then you are pushing it and risk a crash and the Betta could suffer as a result.....


----------



## sekaeo (Feb 18, 2011)

If I did not use the filter, what would that mean in terms of cycling?

And when you mention the water changes... are these done in conjunction with water tests? I think I'm a little confused as to what it would mean to cycle an unfiltered 2.5 gal.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can't cycle with out a filter.


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also confused 

I'm reading the "Betta Care Made Easy" ebook linked at the top of these forums, and it assures that even having the fish during a cycling process is okay as long as you test all chemical levels frequently and maintain water changes and quality.

I am trying to set up a 2.5 gallon tank for my 2 new bettas, with a divider, etc. So... how long should I set up the water in the tank for, before adding the fish? Does "Aqua Cycle" chemical help (bottled bacteria basically)? Is it safe to add the fish and then monitor the chemical levels closely, and do water changes accordingly if anything starts to spike, to relieve pressure on the fish so to speak? 

I feel like such a fish noob  But I really want to learn and take good care of these fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You CAN cycle with a fish. It just takes longer because you have to keep the chemicals at safe levels. Just make sure you do the necessary water changes. It may be difficult to maintain safe levels in something that small with two fish. I recommend 2.5 for each fish. 

I do not recommend bottled bacteria. It is a waste of money.


----------



## Alexandrite (Feb 17, 2011)

I understand that ideal conditions would be the bigger the better, but my space to keep a tank is a bit limited at the moment.  
The tank came with dividers intended to keep 4 fish (yikes!), I'm only putting in the 2 fish that my friend gave me. Compared to what the 2 are in right now (small vases  ) it would more than double their individual living room... One day I would love to get them a bigger aquarium.

How often do the water changes need to be done, and how "spiky" are the chemicals exactly? Is it a process that can reach unsafe levels over a few hours (say while I'm away at work during the day) or is it more gradual over a few days? 
Right now in their small vases, less than a gallon each, my friend had changed their water only once a week..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alexandrite said:


> I understand that ideal conditions would be the bigger the better, but my space to keep a tank is a bit limited at the moment.
> The tank came with dividers intended to keep 4 fish (yikes!), I'm only putting in the 2 fish that my friend gave me. Compared to what the 2 are in right now (small vases  ) it would more than double their individual living room... One day I would love to get them a bigger aquarium.
> 
> How often do the water changes need to be done, and how "spiky" are the chemicals exactly? Is it a process that can reach unsafe levels over a few hours (say while I'm away at work during the day) or is it more gradual over a few days?
> R*ight now in their small vases, less than a gallon each, my friend had changed their water only once a week..*


Eeek! that is reaally bad lol.

The 2.5 will be fine then. They each get at least one gallon. For an uncycled I know you do two 50% at a week and one 100%. I am not really sure about 2.5 going through a cycle. I have only ever cycled at least a 5.5 with one fish. 

I suggest getting a master test kit that tests for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. That way you can watch for "spikes" and make sure the levels stay safe. Plus, you need the kit to know if your tank is cycled


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Alexandrite said:


> I understand that ideal conditions would be the bigger the better, but my space to keep a tank is a bit limited at the moment.
> The tank came with dividers intended to keep 4 fish (yikes!), I'm only putting in the 2 fish that my friend gave me. Compared to what the 2 are in right now (small vases  ) it would more than double their individual living room... One day I would love to get them a bigger aquarium.
> 
> How often do the water changes need to be done, and how "spiky" are the chemicals exactly? Is it a process that can reach unsafe levels over a few hours (say while I'm away at work during the day) or is it more gradual over a few days?
> Right now in their small vases, less than a gallon each, my friend had changed their water only once a week..


With 2 Bettas in a divided 2.5gal tank with a filter-I would make 3-50% weekly water changes


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

This is just me and what I would do based upon experience. If money is tight, I would forget the Master Test Kit and just purchase another 2.5 gallon tank for Betta Number 2. A Master Test Kit and a 2.5 Gallon tank are roughly about the same price...You can decorate later if you can't afford substrate, plants, caves, etc. But, I would purchase a heater, as well. Do water changes 2-3 times a week for each tank. Eventually, you will want to get a Master Test Kit. This is my opinion only and what I would do if money was tight and I had two Bettas to take care of. I wanted to tell you this as another possible option.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, I just read your sentence about space being limited. If you can fit another 2.5 gallon tank somewhere that is what I would recommend. You need to think of your container/tank as the "fish house"...so to speak. Provide as much room as you can. Think of it this way..you are living in a bathroom by yourself and as more people enter your bathroom it gets crowded.


----------

